# Schutzhund Clubs



## Very_Versace

Does anyone know of any good Schutzhund clubs in kent. I tried googling it, all to no avail. I think the closest one I found was Birmingham and I could not find any on my breed club SEEDC's website.


----------



## Guest

There is a few much nearer than Birmingham and I am sure there is a club in Kent.

Try here, you may find what you are looking for...

GSD League Working Dog Group


----------



## kirstyS

Not sure, but I *think* BlackDogTan in Maidstone does it!


----------



## Very_Versace

Thanks guys will check into it.


----------

